# Full on or full stop!



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Anwen is our 8 week old Vizla we've only had her a week and she's adorable and learning very quickly, she's doing so well she's almost there with toilet training by waiting by the back door to be let into her patch, we've had the odd accident which is more due to us not being quick enough but we don't get cross as it's not her fault.
She sleeps downstairs in the kitchen/conservatory at night and during the day where my husband and i have taken turns sleeping on the sofa at night, we have a crate and she has taken herself in for a nap a few times or if she's fallen asleep on the sofa we put her in until she wakes. When she first wakes she's calm and very loving and happy to see us but she slowly starts changing into what we call The Ginger Ninja!!! being over zealous with the nipping and pawing which we correct by pushing her away and saying no, she also trying her hardest to get our 12 year old golden retrievers attention by grabbing at her collar,jumping up on her and pulling her ears which Megan just stands there and lets her whilst wagging her tail. We have had the occasional bark and growl and when she's been to much we have put her in the downstairs bathroom for time out where she does not yelp or whine and when let out is calm until The Ginger Ninja comes back. We have tried distracting her with her toys and chews and the works for a while and then the Ninja returns. When she plays nicely we praise her.
We would like to have advise from anyone with the same experience we knew she would be buzy but sometimes it's seems full on or full stop, are we giving her too much attention as she play with her on the floor? Should we be doing anything differant? We are prepared to put the work in but we don't want to encourage the bad behaviour.
We look forward to your experiences and advise.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You can't really give an 8-week-old puppy too much love. 

Anwen's Ginger Ninja behavior is normal, and believe it or not, she will outgrow the nipping and pawing all by herself, regardless of anything you do or don't do. The full on or full stop is pretty normal, as well. 

She needs three things from you (her new pack): patience, consistency, and love!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

eVery new pup should V named NO - or DOWN - they will hear that a LOT - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

R said:


> eVery new pup should V named NO - or DOWN - they will hear that a LOT - LOL !!!!!!


Ouch! is another good name.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is the Ginger Ninja Sleeping ;D


DSC00535 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Cant help it here's another 
Sleeping cuz when she's awake my shutter speeds not quick enough  ;D


DSC00529 by bigbikeshortlegs, on Flickr


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Becky68, Your babys sounds perfectly normal and V like to me! The Ninja will not disappear for some months, but as they grow up a little, they get themselves a little more under control. Lots of attention, makes it better, toys, games, chews, bones, variety, distraction, re direction and TRAINING ... and so on and so on... Megan will let your pup know in adult dog language when she has had enough and Ginger will leave her alone. Tail wagging is a good sign,
I have a 7 yr old Bloodhound Pearl, that my (now) 9mo. old V Fergy still climbs, chews, zooms into, chases around the house etc. When they get overbearing, or I've had enough, I separate them just like your doing. Many times when I think Fergy is getting to rough, and I go to stop them, I see Pearl lay her head down on the floor in a playtime invitation, so I let them go at it. Very seldom do I hear any yelps. Your pup will adore your big dog!!! 
Little pup's like yours, take a lot of naps, they only stay up for a short time ( you probably have noticed this) when they get wild or obnoxious most often they are tired ( just like babies) and need to go to bed. (kicking and screaming  )
PS... Puppy time goes by to fast, but it seems like an eternity at the time.


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Many Thanks to you all for your guidence!
We know it's very early days and we know that if you spend time, trainging and lots of love we will get more back, and she proving that allready.
We gave her a pigs ear today end after considering it she happily took it but decided dhe wanted to chew it in the downstairs hallway, she trotted of through the kitchen and dropped it on the floor where it made a loud noise and frightened her (silly thing) after retrieving she happily chewed away, her jaw must be aching! We'll keep them now for her crate training as she enjoyed it and we want to encourge a positive experiance in there for her.
Our older dog Megan has a little shadow and copy cat as every time Meg has a drinf from one of the two water bowls we have so does Anwen it's so funny to watch. She still tried to get Meg's attention but mainly grabs at her collar to get it and occasionally her long fluffy tail as she a Golden Retriever but ends up with a mouthfull of fur (hopefully Meg will still have some left :-\
It was quite funny when getting the puppy bits and pieces our 10 year old son chose a multi colouerd lepard print lead and collar :-\ I also bought a puppy set in red which i would start using and Tom could use the set he bought when he would be walking her, especially as my husbands coment was i'm not walking her wearing that! However after collar training Anwen is more than happy to wear leopard print and is happier when wearing it and makes less fuss than the red set, my husband has backed down now.
I love reading all the various posts and we feel like we have a world wide extended family so many thanks to you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Be sure to keep the pictures coming... we all want to watch her grow!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your title perfectly describes a V puppy


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm so happy to read this! My boyfriend and I have just got a vizsla puppy. He's 8 and a half weeks old and in the last few days has turned into a devil! One minute loving next minute hanging off you and going mental! It's quite hard constantly saying no and down! And then he's passed out on you. I thought it was something we have been doing too. We have two cats and they torment as much as he does!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

This is exactly what my little Gus does. He's 13 weeks old now. You probably don't want to hear this but he doesn't sleep as much now. He's wide open almost all day long. He does calm down and sleep all night though. I crate him during the day most days. (I work from home so he has many breaks.) On the days he goes to the farm with Jared he is awake all day long. He is not nipping quite as bad and when he does get us really good, all it takes is to tell him he's a bad boy and it hurts his feelings so bad he goes & lays down. He really tries to make us happy. Such a sweetheart. We go to his first training class tomorrow night so I'm hoping this will give him a positive outlet.


----------



## mkmoritz (Mar 2, 2014)

I couldn't help but smile about this title... I'm a newbie V owner, and he is now 5 months old, and this describes him perfectly.

I'm a single male, and I feel like this has prepared me for kids someday! (Made me realize, I should be in no rush! ) 

But yes, I know how you feel. He's either going 100 mph, or 0 mph. I work fulltime, so he's in a crate while I'm at work. When I get home, he's like a lightning bolt around the apt. I'm usually pretty lenient about this b/c I would go crazy too if I were in a crate all day.

I'll usually let him get his jolly's out for the first couple hours after work... let him play with my roomate's great dane for a while.. then around 7:00 or 8:00, I'll start calming him down... get his bone out, make him sit on the couch with me... he's learned.

V's are quick learners and like most dog's... it's all about routine for them.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

mkmoritz said:


> I couldn't help but smile about this title... I'm a newbie V owner, and he is now 5 months old, and this describes him perfectly.
> 
> I'm a single male, and I feel like this has prepared me for kids someday! (Made me realize, I should be in no rush! )
> 
> ...


Sounds EXACTLY like Lazlo (who is a week off 5 months). He gets a 40 minute walk in the morning, then he's in our courtyard/garage for the day whilst we're at work. When we get home he's nuts. We'll either then take him to the dog park, to play with our neighbours 5 month old boxer or do the park for some off-leash sniffing/fetching time - usually around an hour to hour and a half... then it's time to sit on the couch with his antler. It seems to work well, but it's taken a while to get there!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Becky68 said:


> .... nipping and pawing which we correct by pushing her away and saying no, ....


I did the exact same thing until a trainer pointed out that I was actually enforcing the nipping and pawing. The dog nips, jumps up, etc because it wants attention. "Pushing her down" is still attention and for all she cares it could be a fun game. They don't know in our mind that "pushing down" should be interperated as bad attention.... I was advised to simply get up and walk away to leave the pup behind. The pup will learn that jumping up, pawing, nippings etc will make you leave the room and them behind. 

You may need to do some forward thinking like, hooking the leash to something so the pup can't follow you... 

This worked fantastic for us and the dog jumping up on us and the gates. Puppy jumps, we leave, and in no time at all, you can see the dog thinking about wanting to jump up, but knows that doing so will cause their best buddy to leave...

Nate


----------

